
Azure PowerShell ‘Az’ Module Version 1.0 - el_duderino
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-powershell-az-module-version-1/
======
DATACOMMANDER
Definitely going to take a look at this later. What is really like to see is
the ability to join a device to AzureAD from PowerShell (or any noninteractive
interface). That seems like basic, core functionality that should have been
there from the get-go. Then again, there’s still no noninteractive way to join
a device to a domain, so I’m probably missing something.

